# Hello there



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello there back at ya! Welcome to a great hobby which sometimes turns into a new career. Best of luck to you and hope you enjoy beeking as much as all of us here!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

A big welcome to a great site..... you just made it better.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm here in Littlerock! I have my equipment ready and am going to pick up a nuc or two this month.


----------



## buzby (Sep 1, 2009)

jasongonella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just starting my adventure, I pick up my bees tomorrow.
> 
> I'm in the Antelope Valley of southern California. As it turns out all beekeepers in the AV retired not long ago, so I am restarting the tradition here. Who knows, if I get good at this I may become a bee supplier.


Good luck to you, how many hives are you starting with just the one?
I'm in Kent South East UK.
:applause:


----------



## jasongonella (Apr 11, 2009)

This year just one. I hope I still have one by the end of winter.


----------



## buzby (Sep 1, 2009)

jasongonella said:


> This year just one. I hope I still have one by the end of winter.


I'm sure all will be well with them, make sure they have plenty of food, and treat them with any medication which is usually given at this time of year for disease. Plant loads of Autumn flowering pollen and nectar plants, which help them before they shut down for the winter. Also for the Spring look up plants that will give them early pollen and nectar that you can plant near the hives, so they dont have to waste too much energy flying a long way. Don't forget to put a mouse guard on the front of the hive.

Best wishes Annette


----------

